# Serious cuteness overload



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Could you just die?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG that is absolutely adorable!!!! What wonderful kitties.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG....that first shot is SOOOO cute!!!!

The look on their faces are priceless!!!
(Ill bet they are thinking something like "YUZZZ....we have one of our own now!! YUUUZZZZ!!!!"HAHAHAHA :rofl

But she looks OH SOOO happy!!!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Omg!! Such sweet cats! 
I can only hope my future kitty loves my pup this much. :3


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Are they yours?

If so... One of those needs to go on the dogs with non-dog friends month... Seriously.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

It looks as though the cats are going to be an integral part of the pup's healing... so sweet.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Are they yours?
> 
> If so... One of those needs to go on the dogs with non-dog friends month... Seriously.


These are my boys. Jaxson is the gray and white and Jacoby is the orange. Both absolutely precious. Jacoby doesn't usually get involved because most puppies are too much for him but Jaxson loves them and will tolerate pretty much anything a puppy can dish out. I just love these pictures!


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Those are some of the sweetest pics ever! love them!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! I really could die from cute-overdose!! 

Definitely must enter one of these on the calendar... I think the third or fourth one. But all four pictures are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> These are my boys. Jaxson is the gray and white and Jacoby is the orange. Both absolutely precious. Jacoby doesn't usually get involved because most puppies are too much for him but Jaxson loves them and will tolerate pretty much anything a puppy can dish out. I just love these pictures!


Ok, it's official. That's where my vote will go if you enter one of those. Hahaha. Those are GREAT pictures!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Little Ariel is so lucky she ended up in your house. My favourite pic is 3rd one.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Wonderful pictures. Little Ariel is so lucky she ended up in your house. My favourite pic is 3rd one.


Ariel is a lucky girl indeed! Looks like she fits right in! (maybe a "foster failure"? :biggrin: )

She is ADORABLE.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Ariel is a lucky girl indeed! Looks like she fits right in! (maybe a "foster failure"? :biggrin: )
> 
> She is ADORABLE.


She is totally adorable but not a foster failure. I just had my 10th foster failure and the inn is full. She'll find a fabulous home with someone that still has a shred of sanity left and I'm not sure that's me......:wacko:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> She is totally adorable but not a foster failure. I just had my 10th foster failure and the inn is full. She'll find a fabulous home with someone that still has a shred of sanity left and I'm not sure that's me......:wacko:


:lalala:

Someone told me a while back that once they outnumber you, the difference between 3 and 30 is negligible. I think you should keep her so I can continue to squee at her adorableness FOREVER. 

#yes,i'mabadinfluence :evil:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> :lalala:
> 
> Someone told me a while back that once they outnumber you, the difference between 3 and 30 is negligible. I think you should keep her so I can continue to squee at her adorableness FOREVER.
> 
> #yes,i'mabadinfluence :evil:


I think you should package and sell a "hoarder starter kit" and you can use my profile picture on the box. :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

That has to be some of the most precious lovable furbabies I've ever seen!!! Total sweetness!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww she's so stinkin' cute! I'm having the same problem resisting a wayward Dobergirl puppy on craigslist but I'm really trying to be good about it. As others have said, one of these pictures should probably be in the calendar, unless you find her her forever home by then and want to use one of your other puppies instead. I suppose that would be ok *sigh* :eyeroll:



Donna Little said:


> I think you should package and sell a "hoarder starter kit" and you can use my profile picture on the box. :wink:


Haha I took my pups to the dog park today and the only dogs there there were about 8 tiny dogs and I immediately thought of you and your profile picture!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is so precious I can hardly stand it!!! How do you get anything done around your place???? The distraction from reality must be slightly overwhelming....Please keep posting pictures so I can gawk at them :thumb:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I think you should package and sell a "hoarder starter kit" and you can use my profile picture on the box. :wink:


3 puppies and a case of chicken necks?

I've only got two monsters at the moment, but I keep thinking I need a fawn boxer and a white boxer so I have a complete set. :rockon: And a mini doxie. And a Dane. And a doberman. And a rottie. And...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Those are the sweetest pictures and the sweetest cats I've ever seen! 

I'll bet that puppy thinks she's died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> View attachment 5802


I love this one! Possibly some of the cutest pictures I have ever seen of kitties and puppies.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sprocket said exactly what I was going to say. Arial looks like she has simply died and gone to heaven.
What a change for this little pup, abused and starved for the first month of her life, and now she's cuddled up with two loving cats in a warm, loving, nurturing, safe home.

Your cats are absolutely adorable, what sweeties!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh My! That is the cutest threesome evah! She is the luckiest puppy.....fantastic foster mommy......and kitty bed warmers......she has died and gone to heaven. Her forever home will have some serious standards to live up to :nod:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I fed her this morning and after she ate she wanted to cuddle on my lap so of course Jaxson had to come into her pen and lay in my lap. He's kinda huge so takes up most of the space and Ariel kept burrowing under him. All that was poking out was her head. He looked a little like a mother hen!
It was very hard to make myself get up and away from all the cuteness! 
When she pooped this morning it was still very runny. Then she got back on my lap, played for a minute, got back down and pooped one tiny hard poop. She had to really strain to get it out but I'm hoping we're gonna have firm poop from here on out. Pray with me to the poop gods everyone! We want firm perfect poop please! :amen:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> 3 puppies and a case of chicken necks?
> 
> I've only got two monsters at the moment, but I keep thinking I need a fawn boxer and a white boxer so I have a complete set. :rockon: And a mini doxie. And a Dane. And a doberman. And a rottie. And...


I can help you get started on the path to hoarder-ville with the mini doxie. Just sayin'......:biggrin1:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, so you have 10 dogs BUT lets be fair here, 5 of your little dogs = 1 average sized dog  So really you only have 2 dogs :becky:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Ok, so you have 10 dogs BUT lets be fair here, 5 of your little dogs = 1 average sized dog  So really you only have 2 dogs :becky:


Oh I like the way you think.....


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I can help you get started on the path to hoarder-ville with the mini doxie. Just sayin'......:biggrin1:


DON'T TEMPT ME, WOMAN!!! Thank goodness you're not close enough for me to come visit, or that wee girl would be MINE.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Ok, so you have 10 dogs BUT lets be fair here, 5 of your little dogs = 1 average sized dog  So really you only have 2 dogs :becky:


Thats how I see Brody and Dixi!!:wink:

Between the 2 of them they arent even 30lbs....so ya....they arent hardly even a dog!!HAHAHAHA


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Somebody's feelin' better by the minute.....


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAH I love her!!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is so stinkin cute. She is so happy stuck there between those two cats. Love me some kitties.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Could you just die?
> 
> View attachment 5801
> 
> ...


is that the new pup? 

i love how those kitties are protecting her.....so cute.

i needed a cute overload today.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Serious cuteness overload is right!
I love all the pictures!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> is that the new pup?
> 
> i love how those kitties are protecting her.....so cute.
> 
> i needed a cute overload today.


That is the new puppy and we at the Little Loony Farm are always happy to provide cuteness. It's kind of our specialty...


----------

